# Dollar Store FINDS!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you have a GOOD dollar store close by, stop in to take a look. They may have some of these things that may interest you.

They had lighters shaped like a coffin with different "fronts" on them. Zombies, skulls, killer clowns, crosses, etc. The have a HUGE green flame which I thought was cool. They are heavy and pretty cool.

They also had "Dogtags" with skulls, skeletons, crosses etc.

They had metal Cigerette cases shaped like a coffin with skulls, black widows, etc and everything was a dollar each. We have another Motor City Haunt Club Garage sale on October 7th and I thought I may sell a few along with some of the props we wont use this year.

Hit those dollar stores to find some of these gems...


----------

